# 1786 Russian Leather collection.......



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

I became interested in this leather a few years ago when I read an article in Esquire about it, and ordered a pair of oxfords from N&L. I then acquired a belt and second pair of shoes from George Cleverley. Finally, I ordered a custom briefcase from Cleverley made of the leather, and it was delivered yesterday........ for those of you familair with the recovered leather, it has a very strong birchwood smell from the original treatment of the leather, and the briefcase is especially so......


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

That is a handsome briefcase.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Given how much they charge for it, it'd better be!


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

I wish I needed a briefcase...I almost never take anything out of the office, and if I do, I use the black nylon satchel that came with my company laptop.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A very handsome collection indeed! I was really tempted by the shoe designs, but was concerned as to how well they would hold up to present day abuse/use. Are those hides from yesteryear holding up well under regular wear? Do they require any special care to maintain them?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

When did you order it? Just curious because Put This On claims, in a 2011 article, that all of the hides had been used already. Also, are we really looking at $5000 shoes?


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

Really nice stuff you have got there....how much did they charge you for the shoes?


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

If I remember correctly Brooks Brothers had a very limited number of Peal briefcases made up in this leather back in the late eighties, early nineties. Probably made by either Tanner Krolle or Swaine Adeney. Loved the story behind it.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Beautiful, beautiful leather.

A member here had access to some of the hides and gets cufflinks made up. I can only imagine how something of the size of that attaché came out. Congrats on the pickup!


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

That leather is beautiful. I am now trying to imagine what it smells like. Congratulations! I think those will last you a lifetime.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow! All I can say is, Wow!


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> A very handsome collection indeed! I was really tempted by the shoe designs, but was concerned as to how well they would hold up to present day abuse/use. Are those hides from yesteryear holding up well under regular wear? Do they require any special care to maintain them?


Thanks. I've had the N&L shoes for about 4 years now, and they have held up well. They need to be treated occasionally with shoe cream, but otherwise they're easy to maintain.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Tilton said:


> When did you order it? Just curious because Put This On claims, in a 2011 article, that all of the hides had been used already. Also, are we really looking at $5000 shoes?


I ordered the briefcase from Cleverley in June of this year. Cleverley still have product available, as I may be ordering a pair of loafers next.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

I placed an order with GC for a pair of the 1786 MTO loafers. They estimated 12 weeks..... not bad. EG takes 6-8 months.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

I added these N&L Russian Leather loafers to the collection last week.....


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Very, very nice. :smile:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Be careful with the back of the left loafer, it seems to have folded in with the shoe tree.


----------



## fshguy (Jun 18, 2013)

These are all beautiful.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Be careful with the back of the left loafer, it seems to have folded in with the shoe tree.


Thanks DrLivingston, I noticed the issue on the pics after I posted and promptly corrected!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Is this like the 1768 collection? How do the shoes feel?


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pics. Wow.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Tempest said:


> Is this like the 1768 collection? How do the shoes feel?


I guess it is my 1786 collection,all made from the 1786 Russian Leather that was recovered off the coast of Cornwall. The loafers and oxfords are from New & Lingwood, and the saddle shoes, belt and briefcase are from Cleverley. Haven't had a chance to wear the loafers, except in the house. Weather's been nasty here either snowing or rain last week and this week. Best, Don.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Ah, there is a typo at the Cleverly site that was confusing me.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

The hides were discovered in the 1970s so it's rather remarkable how long the supplies of leather have lasted since then. However, I have no doubt it's good stuff.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

If I remember correctly, there's actually still quite a few down there, they just don't know what condition they or the rest of the ship is in and no one's risked the dive yet.


----------



## Punos_Rey (Jan 17, 2014)

Had remembered seeing people talking about a poster who wanted a briefcase made of the russia calf leather, glad to see the finished product finally! Still would love to get a bespoke pair of shoes(and a belt and watch strap) made from this leather, but not sure if anyone still has any of the leather?


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Punos_Rey said:


> Had remembered seeing people talking about a poster who wanted a briefcase made of the russia calf leather, glad to see the finished product finally! Still would love to get a bespoke pair of shoes(and a belt and watch strap) made from this leather, but not sure if anyone still has any of the leather?


Yes Cleverley still has a supply of the russian leather. They are presently finishing a pair of loafers for me, darker than the N&L one I posted above. They are pricey however, twice the cost of the N&L's.


----------



## Punos_Rey (Jan 17, 2014)

^That is excellent news Moosic, thanks for filling me in!


----------



## gerbilunit (Sep 24, 2013)

These are quite phenomenal items. That briefcase its awesome.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

*The addiction continues.....*

I am truly fascinated by the Russian leather, and took delivery of another pair of shoes made from the stuff from N&L today, haven't had a chance to try them on yet.......











with it's brother loafer also from N&L....


----------



## Takai (Jun 2, 2013)

I am currently trying to resist ordering a wallet made of the leather, but it's between that, or one made of Shell, decisions, decisions.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

*G. Cleverley loafers*

The G. Cleverley Russian leather loafers I ordered last August arrived this week.....


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Interesting. Most of the Russia calf I've seen before has a more regular, crosshatch type grain texture. These loafers seem to have a more random, organic, pebble-grain type texture. Is there some significance to that difference?


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Interesting. Most of the Russia calf I've seen before has a more regular, crosshatch type grain texture. These loafers seem to have a more random, organic, pebble-grain type texture. Is there some significance to that difference?


Te cross hatching is definitely there, but not as clear in the pics as in real time. Here's a comparison pic of the GC and N&L loafers... it is more evident in the N&L loafers....


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

*Group shot*

Here is a group shot of my Russian leather shoe collection.....


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

MoosicPa said:


>


That mismatched orientation of the hatching on the adjacent heel counter panels would drive me nuts. 
I kind of like the pattern, even if it was to keep book bindings from splitting.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Will someone from AAAC please buy this so we may someday see it in action.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Dmontez said:


> Will someone from AAAC please buy this so we may someday see it in action.


Thank for the heads up on this piece, was able to get it!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

MoosicPa said:


> Thank for the heads up on this piece, was able to get it!


I'm glad you purchased that, I had been talking myself out of it. That would have been an unnecessary purchase for me.

Please do update us when you get it, I would appreciate seeing it in action.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

I took delivery of a custom curved top frame briefcase today made from the 1786 Russian Reindeer leather.... it took none months from start to finish, but some of the time was occupied trying to get the leather for the case, as Cleverley has a monopoly on the remaining hides. They have stopped bringing up the hides because of the retirement of the diver who was heading up the process. But the case came out perfect....















with it's brothers from Cleverley....


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Does reindeer leather have some addictive property that I haven't read about?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Way cool.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Does reindeer leather have some addictive property that I haven't read about?


Have you had an opportunity to smell it? As soon as I opened the package today and got a smell of the birch from the tanning process, I was high for hours!


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Hitch said:


> Way cool.


Thank you.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it true that this stuff is a mere 1.0mm thick?


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

I didn't realize that MoosicPa owned literally the entire supply of reindeer hide.

Seriously though, this stuff is downright* sexy*.


----------



## frydeswide (Nov 7, 2008)

I "herd" the same thing.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

You got an audible gasp out of me when you said you'd bought the Gladstone bag. May we have interior pictures, please, like you did with the others?

Gorgeous, by the way--all of 'em.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

MoosicPa said:


> Here is a group shot of my Russian leather shoe collection.....


Holy Cow! (Pun intended) the perforated cap toes are great! I REALLY like the full strap penny loafers!


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Holy Cow! (Pun intended) the perforated cap toes are great! I REALLY like the full strap penny loafers!


Thank you, but their not cow but reindeer!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

If you ever decide to get rid of that duffle please let me know. I still get bummed out that I didn't pull the trigger on that.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Dmontez said:


> If you ever decide to get rid of that duffle please let me know. I still get bummed out that I didn't pull the trigger on that.


I understand your disappointment... However, I have a feeling that the Gladstone will probably end up a family heirloom.


----------



## gyasih (Aug 3, 2011)

You have acquired some really nice pieces.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Ekphrastic said:


> You got an audible gasp out of me when you said you'd bought the Gladstone bag. May we have interior pictures, please, like you did with the others?
> 
> Gorgeous, by the way--all of 'em.


Thank you Ekphastic, I will take and post some pics of the Gladstone bag.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Dmontez said:


> If you ever decide to get rid of that duffle please let me know. I still get bummed out that I didn't pull the trigger on that.


I promise you will be first on my list! It was a great deal. probable the only reason I purchased because I already had a SAB Gladstone bag..... Oh well, one can never have enough leather goods.... LOL


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

gyasih said:


> You have acquired some really nice pieces.


Thank you, I am awaiting one more piece to complet my Russian Leather collection.... should be done by sometime in August/September.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Ekphrastic said:


> You got an audible gasp out of me when you said you'd bought the Gladstone bag. May we have interior pictures, please, like you did with the others?
> 
> Gorgeous, by the way--all of 'em.


At your request Ekphrastic:









with it's SAB cousin:


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Today I received a long awaited package from G. Cleverley containing, what I consider to be, the crowning piece of my 1786 Russian Leather collection.... a custom pair of their WK Boots......


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

MoosicPa said:


> Today I received a long awaited package from G. Cleverley containing, what I consider to be, the crowning piece of my 1786 Russian Leather collection.... a custom pair of their WK Boots......


Phenomenal, and that box itself is beautiful!


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Dmontez said:


> Phenomenal, and that box itself is beautiful!


Thanks Dmontez, I thought the same thing when they arrived... Lol


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Those are gorgeous!! What is that spot on the outside of the left boot near the front?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Those boots are truly magnificent...more than footwear, they are works of art! I am so envious....... :crazy:


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Holy cow...er, reindeer. Thanks for all the pictures, both bag and boot.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Ekphrastic said:


> Holy cow...er, reindeer. Thanks for all the pictures, both bag and boot.


Thanks Ekphrastic, I hope to get a photot if my whole collection later today.


----------



## style417 (Jun 28, 2014)

MoosicPa said:


> Today I received a long awaited package from G. Cleverley containing, what I consider to be, the crowning piece of my 1786 Russian Leather collection.... a custom pair of their WK Boots......


Your collection is brilliant! I love the detail of those boots. Wear in good health!


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

style417 said:


> Your collection is brilliant! I love the detail of those boots. Wear in good health!


Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

I assembled my collection of 1786 Russian Leather shoes, bags and assorted other goods..... I assembled the collection on the table, left the room to get my camera, and when I walked back in the smell of the Russian Leather was wonderfully overpowering.....


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

MoosicPa said:


> ...the smell of the Russian Leather was wonderfully overpowering.....











Mmm, root beer.
Do people comment on the smell when you wear them?


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Tempest said:


> Mmm, root beer.
> Do people comment on the smell when you wear them?


LOL.... it's not really noticeable when wearing one pair of shoes or carrying a briefcase..... but having all the pieces assembled in one place it was very aromatic.... lol


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I think you have what's left of Rudolph sitting on your table


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

gaseousclay said:


> I think you have what's left of Rudolph sitting on your table


Rudolph plus Dasher and Dancer..... Lol


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay, MoosicPa now that you have your group picture in all of its glory, are you ready to get rid of that Gladstone?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

So when's the leather jacket going to be finished?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

What? No reindeer wing tips?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Absolutely stunning collection that truly renders me speechless, but fortunately my fingers are still working. LOL. If the wife were not forcing me to leave the money in the bank that we put there for the grand kid's educations, I could have afforded to purchase at least a couple of those magnificent works of "leather art!"


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

Thought I'd add a new strap to my PAM.... of course I went with some 220+ year old Russian Leather.....


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

*1786 Russian Leather collection*

Added another piece to my little collection, from G. Cleverley it arrived last month....










My Russian Leather briefcase collection:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

You are either single or you have THE most understanding wife in the world...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> You are either single or you have THE most understanding wife in the world...


Doesn't Momsdoc have literally several hundred pairs of shoes?


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> You are either single or you have THE most understanding wife in the world...


LOL... single.... too much of a narcissist :hi:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

MoosicPa said:


> LOL... single.... too much of a narcissist :hi:


You and Santa Claus have a lot in common. He is the only other guy I know who surrounds himself with so much reindeer.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I thought the "limited supply" of the vintage reindeer hide was running out. Are they still bringing resupplies of the hides to the surface, from their bottom of the sea grave? :icon_scratch:


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> I thought the "limited supply" of the vintage reindeer hide was running out. Are they still bringing resupplies of the hides to the surface, from their bottom of the sea grave? :icon_scratch:


They stopped bringing up hides a few years back when the salvager retired. Cleverley purchased the last of the hides, but they do not seem to have a shortage on hand. When I inquired about having this piece made, they said it was no problem.


----------

